

Neural networks with monolithically integrated memristors - alok-g
http://news.boisestate.edu/blog/boise-state-research-team-building-a-computer-chip-based-on-the-human-brain/

======
alok-g
A recent publication from the same team talks about successfully simulating
logic gates with memristors:

[http://scholarworks.boisestate.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?artic...](http://scholarworks.boisestate.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1224&context=electrical_facpubs)

